# ACS Skills Assessment in Two ANZSCO Code/Occupations



## Immipedia (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello everyone and seniors!

Can anybody explain or have any idea/experience about ACS Skills validation in two occupations like “263111 Computer and Network Engineer” and “262113 Systems Administrator”.

Actually, I have my ACS Assessment in “Computer and Network Engineer” and want to be assessed in “Systems Administrator” too. I have 8 years of experience in both of these fields. 

Does ACS allow holding two skills assessments in one time?

Thanks in advance for your time and response!!!!


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Immipedia said:


> Hello everyone and seniors!
> 
> Can anybody explain or have any idea/experience about ACS Skills validation in two occupations like &#147;263111 Computer and Network Engineer&#148; and &#147;262113 Systems Administrator&#148;.
> 
> ...


ACS will assess only one skill at a time


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Guys

I have 8 yrs of experiance in the field of software engineering, unfortunately i do not have one experiance letter of a company where i have worked for 1 and half year. Now to apply for ACS what i need to do. I dont want to go with forge document.

Is there any way i can satisfy to them. I have visiting card of that company which is also shwoing my designation with the company.

Pls help me and suggest what to do. Yr urgent respone is required.
Thx


----------

